# Die Ideen werden immer absurder...



## Gortek (28. April 2009)

Was haltet ihr vom im Moment getesteten System:

http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...p;thread.id=474


Ich denke, noch dreister können sie nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cheers


----------



## Görms (28. April 2009)

Es gab doch bereits die "Notlösung" Festungsangriffe in der Spieleranzahl zu minimieren - DIES sollte SPIELBARKEIT garantieren, nicht fest eingebracht werden und auch bald wieder entfernt werden.
Wochen später ... Gras ist über die Sache gewachsen, die Server stürzen ab, wackeln aufs heftigste und BAM der nächste Kracher - nun werde ich noch weiter aus dem Kampfgebiet gezogen ? 

Was ist denn daran noch WAR ?


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2009)

Gab es schon vor 10 Jahren in Ultima Online und nannte sich da Telestorming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Prinzip ist es für die Spieler die es erwischt frustrierend, aber die Alternative Servercrash + Reset ist nicht besser, oder?


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (28. April 2009)

Ich finde die Idee zwar gut aber schlussendlich sollte so eine Idee in einem Spiel wie WAR nie umgesetzt werden.

Sorry aber ich finde das absolut arschlos und lächerlich... am schluss stehen dann nur noch Heiler oder besser gesagt Jünger und Siggis aufm feld rum?

Und das man Während eines Kampfes mitten im geschehen spieler rausportet wenn sie tot oder verletzt sind ist ja einfach nur sowas von bescheuert das man es garnicht in worte fassen kann. Was ist dennn an WARHAMMER noch WAR wenn das umgesetzt wird?

so sachen wie ein Tokensystem oder laggende server oder eine beschissene Comuniti waren für mich nie Gründe ein MMO auf Eis zu legen aber ein spiel wie WAR das will man einfach grosse schlachten und bädääm blabli blubb haben und nicht sowas. Villeicht sind viele nicht meiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich würde um himmelswillen 2-3 wenn nicht sogar 5 Euro im monat mehr zahlen wenn es die server latenzen verbessern würde aber so ein scheiss ist für mich ein grund mit WAR sovort aufzuhören denn dann ist WAR nicht mehr WAR! In meinen Augen.

Und als Spalta binn ich bei nicht vorhandenen Heilern eh nur bruchteile von sekunden im kampfgeschehen bevor ich umgeboxt werde xD darf ich mir dann die Schlacht nur noch vom kriegslager ansehen? Ich würde wetten es gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu lösen aber wie der Strom geht Mythics den weg des geringsten wiederstandes... finde ich schade.

mfg H3ll


----------



## IceDogg (28. April 2009)

hmm ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das richtig verstanden hab, aber was is dir lieber? server komplett down oder du wirst ins warcamp geportet?
oder vielleicht kannst sogar weiterzocken.


----------



## Mephals (28. April 2009)

Ähh wtf ihr wollt keinen Kommentar oder?
Edit: Ordentlicher Netzwerkcode wär mir lieber


----------



## Klos1 (28. April 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Ähh wtf ihr wollt keinen Kommentar oder?
> Edit: Ordentlicher Netzwerkcode wär mir lieber



/sign

Soweit es mich betrifft, wenn das so umgesetzt wird, dann hat sich Warhammer für mich erledigt. Für so ne Grütze zahl ich keine Kohle mehr.


----------



## Görms (28. April 2009)

genau das ist es - 10 Euro im Monat und dafür wird mir der OnlinePeniz noch weiter gekürzt ? 


Irgendwie, nö.


----------



## The Future (28. April 2009)

Lol dann sehen wir keine tanks mehr auf dem schlachtfeld da diese ja den dmg kriegen sollen.

Heiler heilen sich dann nur selbst damit sie nicht weggeportet werden.

Ab dann sehen wir nur noch Jünger und Sigis stehen weil der rest weggeportet wurde.


----------



## Blackfall234 (28. April 2009)

Also ich hab das so verstanden :  

ALle die tot sind werden dann ins warcamp geportet können aber wieder in die schlacht. 
(Herumliegende Leichen brachen nur resourcen) 

Allerdings muss ich echt sagen das bringt mich auf die palme. 
Ich habe alles gutgeredet.
Ich habe nie wirklich gemeckert weil mir was nicht passte.
Ich fand die "Notlösung" mit den Festungen Ok.
Aber DAS ist cht zu viel. 

Alle ins Forum gehen und dagegen reden.

Z.b so : Es tut uns Leid , aber wen sich so die Performence verbessern soll sind wir raus. 

Ergebnis: Mythic erkennt das mhr Leute dadurch gehen als kommen und führen ( hoffentlich nicht ein ) 


Ich habe grade 2 Leute zm War spielen gebracht aber wenn die sowas lesen denken die sich doch ?!


----------



## HGVermillion (28. April 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> ALle die tot sind werden dann ins warcamp geportet können aber wieder in die schlacht.
> (Herumliegende Leichen brachen nur resourcen)



Noch besser, erst kommt die Warnun "Wind des Wandelns", was soviel heist wie, raus aus der Zone, dann wirst du in das Warcamp geportet ohne nachfrage wenn du tot bist, und dann wird geprüft, wer ist alles verletzt aber noch am leben und die kommen dann raus.

Ich sehe es schon vor mir, der Wind of Change im vollen Gange, ein Slayer schafft es zu den Heilern, packt seinen AE aus und schwups sind die Weg im Warcamp. Also dann doch eher die Festungen als eigenes Gebiet mit Portal.

Scheißlösung, absolut.

So langsam könnte man es sich überlegen Herr der Ringe zuzulegen.


----------



## Salute (28. April 2009)

Es ist aber völlig normal, dass man währen deiner Beta einiges ausprobiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber mal im Ernst. So langsam bekommt man tatsächlich den Eindruck, dass di eJung ssich mit WAR etwas übernommen haben.


----------



## Andi89 (28. April 2009)

Ein versteckter AOE-Buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal Schattengrube und eine ganze Grp geht baden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Allein das so etwas auch nur in Erwägung gezogen wird ist schlimm, das es auf die Testserver kommt ne Katastrophe....

@ Leute mit dem Serverabsturz-Argument: Wie wärs dann vllt ersatzweise mit verbessertem Code?


----------



## MoVedder (28. April 2009)

Also als ich das gelesen habe, habe ich gedacht das wäre ein schlechter Scherz.
Abgesehen davon hört sich die Idee so an wie ein schlechter Krimie, der von einem 9 Jährigen aus der Grundschule verfasst wurde,..
"Zunächst werden die Spieler gewarnt, das Wind of Changes ( oder wie heißt das?!XD!) eintrifft ( oohhhaaaa gefährlich, soll wahrscheinlich den Nebeneffekt haben, dass sich Spieler ausloggen weil es ihnen zu bescheuert ist), und dann werden die, die Tod sind weggeportet und dann die, die verletzt sind"....OMFG LOLOLOLOL,ich sehs schon Bildlich vor mir..."Bitte schnell rez mich, ich will nicht weggeportet werden, bitte nein, ich brauch das EPIX !!!! *heul*

lol
mfG


----------



## Yanotoshi (28. April 2009)

Das ist die wirklich bescheurtste Idee die es gab und aus Temporär wird wahrscheinlich, für immer oder für lange, ich denk Mythic hat vergessen, dass die Warhammer online Spieler ,gut behandelt werden müssen  und ihre Wünsche auch erfüllt werden müssen, wie bei einem echten Dienstleister, ist der Dienstleister scheisse, nimmt man sich eben ein anderen, der es ähnlich oder sogar besser kann, also beudeutet für mich, Account zu 80% nicht verlängern und warten auf die Dinge die sich GOA/MYthic noch einfällen lässt, um die Spieler wieder etwas milder zu stimmen.Denn das Grundkonzept von War ist einfach nur genial und macht Spass , aber mit diesen Beeinträchtigungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie so oft schon gesagt wurde, Warhammer online ist ein MMOG mit angeblich Phantastischen Massenschlachten, wer sagt eig wieveil rausteleportiert werden, teilweise bei nem normalen Keepangriff hängt das schon. 

Ich hoffe GOA/Mythic lassen sich da was anderes einfallen sonst kann man blos noch Wind of Change Pfeiffen  von den Scorpions 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edithie Zensur bei dem Offiziellen Forum ist ja mal extrem schlimm, freie Meinungsäußerung muss man denen anscheinend auch erst aus dem Duden rausschreiben und ihnen erklären


----------



## Topaz (28. April 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe grade 2 Leute zm War spielen gebracht aber wenn die sowas lesen denken die sich doch ?!





Du hast 2 Leute zum WAR spielen gebracht...so so... die 2 magst du wohl nicht besonders?!
Meinen Freunden würde ich das nicht antun.


Ich denke das dieser "Wind of Change" auf die Server kommt, weil Mythic WAR nicht in den Griff bekommt.
Es scheinen verzweifelte Versuche zu sein, irgendwie die Stabilität zu verbessern. 
ICH, würde dieses Kollisionssystem erstmal rausnehmen und die Gebiete deutlich vergrößern, mit der Hoffung das sich der Zerg etwas verteilt.
Aber ehe sowas umgesetzt ist, gibt es nur noch <100.000 Spieler und WAR wurde richtig schön gegen die Wand gefahren.
Schade.


----------



## Krawuzi (28. April 2009)

GOA dazu kann ich nur sagen "Winds of Change" zu einem anderen MMORPG die solche Probleme nicht haben!


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (28. April 2009)

also irgentwie kann ich euch nicht verstehen...sollen die server lieber abschmieren oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
ist warscheinlich der im inhalt kürzeste post hier aber mal im ernst...was ist wohl besser ...
alle kickts raus da der server zusammenstürzt... oder es kickt nur ein paar und dann nur aus dem szenario/belagerung whatever?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (28. April 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> also irgentwie kann ich euch nicht verstehen...sollen die server lieber abschmieren oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, man behebt bei Mythic endlich mal die Probleme von der Wurzel auf, statt ständig an den Symptomen herumzudoktoren. Das wäre am Besten.

Wir können uns alle noch erinnern, als die Spielerzahlen bei Festungsangriffen "temporär" begrenzt wurden, bis die Ursache für die Lags und Abstürze gefunden wird und Mythic sie behoben hat. Tja, und mittlerweile sind wir an nem Punkt angekommen, an dem nur noch mit Pflastern geflickt wird.

Nächstes Mal umfassende Stresstests durchführen, dann spart man sich solche Blößen. Nach dem totalen Verpfuschen der Spielinhalte durch zwei statt drei Factions (ein Drittel weniger Gebiete, Quests und Instanzen zu designen! Yay!) und dem daraus resultierenden Kippen so ziemlich aller Server der zweite kapitale Anfängerfehler eines Unternehmens, das es eigentlich wirklich besser hätte wissen müssen.


----------



## Bolle0708 (28. April 2009)

Naja
Ich werde War sowieso den rücken zukehren. Das bestätigt meine meinung dann ja nur noch.
Ich finde es ist eigentlich eine schlechte lösung. denn wenn man pech hatt, können dann am ende nur healer bzw. dd'S usw. auf dem feld stehen. und das ist nicht so wirklich cool und auch nicht der sinn der spiels im t4 kleine schlachten zu haben
bb WAR
Hallo Lotro


----------



## Tschubai (28. April 2009)

Andi89 schrieb:


> @ Leute mit dem Serverabsturz-Argument: Wie wärs dann vllt ersatzweise mit verbessertem Code?



ich bin immer noch der meinung, das der quellcode des kompletten games so dermaßen verhunzt ist, das dem ganzen mit einer überarbeitung auch nicht zu helfen ist! soll heissen: das grundgerüst des spieles ist im allerwertestens und nicht mehr richtig in den griff zu bekommen! wenns möglich wäre da nen bisschen dran rumzuprogrammieren, um die probleme in den griff zu bekommen, hätten die es schon lange getan! also gibts da wohl tiefgreifendere (teure!) probleme......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeißerLöwe (28. April 2009)

jo ich war auch immer positiv aber ich glaube mein account wird erstmal nciht verlängert. Es geht ja nicht darum, ob wirs besser finden ob der server abschmiert oder wir weggeportet werden es geht darum, dass sie uns RIESENSCHLACHTEN VERSPRCHEN HABEN UND WAS ERLEBEN WIR DIE SCHLACHTEN WERDEN IMMER KLEINER!!! Anstatt sich sowas einfallen zu lassen sollten die sich echt mal neue server zulegen und uns nicht mehr und mehr den weg in den kampf blockieren


----------



## TheOtherGuy (28. April 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt ist mir da ein Zonecrash wesentlich lieber als dieser Quatsch.
Gut, dass mein Abo kommende Woche ausläuft. So amüsiert mich das Ganze nur noch.


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2009)

Das Problem ist dass Massenschlachten noch nie wirklich rund gelaufen sind (mir fällt grad kein MMO ein wo sie es wären). Insofern wird eine echte Lösung nicht trivial sein.

Natürlich kann man sich fragen warum sowas dann im Zentrum des Spiels vom Konzept her steht.


----------



## Thront (28. April 2009)

besser als crash- aber wenn ein spiel mit riesigen rvr events wirbt... dann sollte das auch klappen müssen.

bitte nicht falsch verstehn- ich liebe warhammer- aber das problem muss schon gelöst werden.


----------



## Bam Margera (28. April 2009)

auch wenns keinen interessiert: ich habe heute die automatische abo-verlängerung gekündigt! ich werde in den nächsten monaten einfach mal abwarten, wie sich die server-performance entwickelt und dann gegebenenfalls wieder einsteigen......

so long


----------



## Thront (28. April 2009)

Bam schrieb:


> auch wenns keinen interessiert: ich habe heute die automatische abo-verlängerung gekündigt! ich werde in den nächsten monaten einfach mal abwarten, wie sich die server-performance entwickelt und dann gegebenenfalls wieder einsteigen......
> 
> so long



immer die ganz harten sanktionen.. 

naja - halt ich nichts von


----------



## Norjena (28. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> immer die ganz harten sanktionen..
> 
> naja - halt ich nichts von



Wenn jemand nicht zufrieden ist und womöglich auch keine Lust zu spielen hat, warum dann nicht kündigen? Andere gute MMOs gibts..wobei mir grad für PvP keine Alternative einfällt (wow ist ausgelutscht).

Werde darum noch bei WAR bleiben, mir machts immernoch Spaß.


----------



## Storyteller (28. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> (mir fällt grad kein MMO ein wo sie es wären).



Mir schon. Ich hab zum Spielstart einige Monate Planetsite gespielt, das zu 100 Prozent auf Massen-PvP ausgerichtet ist. Gelagt hat es nur selten, Server sind kaum gecrasht. Vielleicht hätte man bei SOE anfragen sollen, wie man es dort in den Griff bekommen hat. Und in Planetsite gab es auch eine Kollisionsabfrage, wenn ich nicht vollkommen irre.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## DA5x2000 (28. April 2009)

als erstes kam mir ein kleines szenario in den sinn...
abseits des zergs... zwei 6er gruppentragen einen kampf aus...2 spieler einer dieser gruppen sind unter 40 % life und schwupps werden sie weggeportet oO 
den ausgang kann man sich denken. nein danke Mythic!!!

p.s.: um den schmerz eines gebrochenen beines zu überwinden hilft nur sich den finger zu brechen :/


----------



## Voice199 (29. April 2009)

Ach du liebes Lieschen,

Das kann doch nicht sein, jeder normal denkende Mensch schüttelt da den Kopf....
Es ist ja nicht nur das Mythic hat leider irgendwie Grundsätzlich alles Falsch gemacht... der Fehlende Content,die instabilen Server und jetzt das!
Als Wirtschaftler kann man dieser Firma nur Glück wünschen, immerhin hängt an so nem Spiel,zumindest bei den Tochterfirmen, die ein oder andere Existenz dran!
Aber ich habe noch nie so etwas Erlebt, dass man seine Kunden so vergrault....

So etwas kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren, Goa/Mythic bietet ein Produkt an, ähnlich einer Firma die z.B. Autos verkauft, angenommen ich Verspreche vor der Markteinführung 1/3 mehr features,die dann nicht vorhanden sind oder erst nach einem Jahr warten nachrüstbar sind, außerdem Stürzt bei dem Auto ständig die Elektronik ab, weil, banal gesagt, zu viele Leute im Auto sitzen, was Mythic jetzt als logische Konsequenz ansieht, klar, statt die Elektronik zu reparieren, werfen wir, wenn die Gefahr besteht,dass die Elektronik ausfällt einfach Leute aus dem fahrenden Wagen.... 
Der Kunde ist nicht blöd und hat eine gewisse Toleranzgrenze,klar und spätestens nach dem mir die Firma mit einem Schleudersitz droht, kauft sich keiner mehr das Auto, so könnte es,wenns blöd läuft auch bald mit Warhammer aussehen...

Schade WAR an sich hatte viel Potenzial und hat es immer noch, nur kommen mir die Entwickler etwas unfähig und weltfremd vor...

Im Endeffekt heißt es -> Abwarten, Tee trinken, und das Beste hoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## Kakerlakchen (29. April 2009)

ich find die notlösung undurchdacht... nicht nur das es frustrierend ist für die betroffenen Spieler, auch für den Rest des KT's--- 

Auf was wird meist schaden gemacht und ist oft Verwundet/Tod? genau, die Heiler... und genau jene werden dann als erstes weggeportet, was dann zu einem massensterben von andren der selben fraktion führt


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Mir schon. Ich hab zum Spielstart einige Monate Planetsite gespielt, das zu 100 Prozent auf Massen-PvP ausgerichtet ist. Gelagt hat es nur selten, Server sind kaum gecrasht. Vielleicht hätte man bei SOE anfragen sollen, wie man es dort in den Griff bekommen hat. Und in Planetsite gab es auch eine Kollisionsabfrage, wenn ich nicht vollkommen irre.



Frage ist halt was die Last so verursacht. Ich denke nicht dass es in Planetside z.B. sehr individuelles Charaussehen gab.
Aber die Frage können wohl nur die Entwickler beurteilen. Und wäre es so trivial hätte man perfektes Massen-PvP wohl in fast jedem MMORPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. April 2009)

Tja was soll man da noch großartig zu sagen ...
Mal schauen wie viele Spieler dadaurch vergrault werden, wenn es wirklich so auf die Server kommt. War macht mir zwar momentan zu viel Spaß, aber bei solchen Maßnahmen überlegt man schon zweimal ob man seinen Acc verlängert.

Hoffe einfach das GoA/Mythic mal auf die Spieler hört und sich da ne sinnigere Alternative einfallen lässt ...


----------



## Miracolax (29. April 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn sie gleich noch nen Patch "komponieren" würden und ihn "Time to say Good Bye" nennen? Ich meine, wenn sie schon von den Scorpions abkupfern können Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli gleich mit herhalten. Denn nun hat Mythic dem Spielerabgang Tür und Tor geöffnet. So kriegt man allerdings auch die Performance in den Griff, wenn nur noch 10 evtl. 20 Leute auf dem Server rumlungern weil der Rest aus Frust abgewandert ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (29. April 2009)

wenn das kommt geh ich mehr ist dazu nicht zusagen.


----------



## dude_666 (29. April 2009)

Dachte immer in WAR solls Massenschlachten geben o.O. Mit dieser "Neuerung" wird das aber wohl nichts. 
Gut ich merke selber das es üble Lags gibt wenn beim Burgenraid mehr als eine Hand voll KTs am start sind, aber dann dafür aus der Zone geportet werden - ne danke. 

Ich denke Mythic sollte an der Performance der WAR-Enginge werkeln. Das stößt mir sowieso bitter auf, dass diese eigtl. weniger hübsche Grafik solche Hardware frisst. 

Das wegporten der toten Spieler zerstört imho auch die taktischen Möglichkeiten die WAR bietet.


----------



## Dagon1 (29. April 2009)

Seid nicht so negativ. Es soll eine Notlösung sein die greift wenn die Server kurz vorm abschmieren sind. 10 WB's verkraften die aber locker im selben Bereich (mit Rucklern) ergo bleiben auch die Massenschlachten.


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. April 2009)

Erstmal abwarten, wie sich das auf dem Testserver auswirkt und ob das überhaupt so übernommen wird.

Aber wenn das so bleibt mit dem rausporten der toten und verletzten, ist das der absolute Supergau für Warhammer. Spielen dann nur noch Heiler gegen Heiler? Wer wird dann als erstes von den Klassen den Ladebildschirm sehen? 

Ich sag dann schon mal, weil ich die Klasse selber gespielt habe, die armen Witch Hunter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte tut das nicht, möchte irgendwann wieder mit Warhammer anfangen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (29. April 2009)

Hauptstädte rauspatchen
Alle T-Gebiete in abgeschlossene Karten verwandeln
Jede Menge Server aufstellen
und dann wird max. 64 vs 64 gespielt
...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. April 2009)

Geht ins Forum und schreibt da rein. Habe gestern mit nem GM gesprochen wegen den Keep Exploits und sind auch auf das Thema gekommen. Er meinte dass schon sehr viele negative Kommentare zu Wind of Change drin sind und wenn es noch mehr werden wird das System überhaupt nicht implementiert in der aktuelen Form.


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. April 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1680909' date='29.04.2009, 09:17']
> Geht ins Forum und schreibt da rein.



Kann ich nicht mehr. Schreib für mich mit! Will ja auch irgendwann wieder spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antzman (29. April 2009)

mh... und ich hab gehofft dass ich wenigstens meinen marauder noch auf RR 80 bringen kann... aber so leider nicht... so lass ich denk ich das abo nun endgültig auslaufen


----------



## Slaargh (29. April 2009)

Also vom Liveserver wurde es entfernt. Die massive, negative Kritik scheint Früchte zu tragen. Und da soll mal einer sagen das ganze Meckern würde eh nichts bringen.


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Also vom Liveserver wurde es entfernt. Die massive, negative Kritik scheint Früchte zu tragen. Und da soll mal einer sagen das ganze Meckern würde eh nichts bringen.


Live-Server? Sollte das Ding nicht eh erstmal auf den Test-Server?


----------



## Ronma (29. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gab es schon vor 10 Jahren in Ultima Online und nannte sich da Telestorming
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ganz klare kurze Antwort: Nein!

Grund: Die machen sich's auf die Art immer zu einfach. Langsam isses doch offensichtlich das diese Lösungen, die die sich da bei Mythic ausdenken, alle nur auf der Sparbrötchen Taktik basieren! Sprich: Bloß keine Lösung machen, die auch nur ein bisschen was kosten würde. Also so hält man vielleicht mit Mühe und Not Hardcore WAR Fans, aber der Rest nimmt die Beine in die Hand, sobald mal in ferner Zukunft (muss man ja leider so sagen) ein Spiel kommt, was von Anfang an besser durchdacht is.

Ich meine das kanns einfach nich sein! Wie sieht denn das aus?

1. Schritt:
Server Lags = Ok, wir führen Spielerbegrenzungen bei Festungsraids ein

2. Schritt: 
viele, viele Server (waren es 15, 20?) werden auf 5 zusammen geschmissen. Das is einfach zu krass für eine erste Zusammenlegung! Man hat ja quasi förmlich um neue Probleme damit gebettelt!
Oh Wunder es lagt wieder... Was machen wir jetzt? Ach ich weis es! Wir weiten die Begrenzung mal eben auf die ganze RvR Zone aus!

3. Schritt:
Und wenn das auch wieder nix bringt? Dann is eben das jeweilige komplette T4 voll oder wie? 

Langsam glaube ich schon, das die bei Mythic mit Absicht die Leute vergraulen wollen bzw. von EA aus so handeln müssen, weil ja von ner anderen Firma von EA demnächst dieses neue Star Wars MMO kommt und da brauch man Wechselwillige Spieler. Aber nich mit mir. Warhammer Online ok, aber das war für mich definitiv das erste und letzte MMO, wo EA im Hintergrund steckt, wat ich spiele! Die von EA sind immer so ne Pfeiffen! In 90% der Spiele, die von denen kommen, stecken Fehler drin ohne Ende. Mal ganz selten kommt was gutes bei raus wie das Horror Thrillerspiel Dead Space. Das ganze Geld verballern die lieber in 20.000 "Die Sims" Add Ons, glaube ich langsam...

Ich schließe mit euch gerne eine Wette ab Leute:

Dieses neue Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic MMO wird auch nich, genau wie WAR, jemals einigermaßen vernünftig laufen. Schaut doch mal wie lange wir uns jetzt rumärgern mit der Performance in WAR. 7 Monate, irgendwann langt's mal. EA wird genauso der anderen Firma (war's Bioware?) in den support pfuschen mit Sparbrötchenvorschriften, wie sie das bei Mythic tun! Diese dämliche Lösung da von Mythic mit der Spielerbegrenzung is echt nur einfach die billigste, nich die beste!


----------



## Slaargh (29. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Live-Server? Sollte das Ding nicht eh erstmal auf den Test-Server?



Naja im Ami-Forum heisst der Testserver Liveserver. Ich habe es einfach mal so übernommen. Dark Crag oder so heißt der Server. Fakt ist jedenfalls das "Wind of change" erstmal deaktiviert wurde. Kann natürlich auch an den Bugs liegen. Viele Spieler wurden in das feindliche Warcamp geportet. Auch das ganze "Tankwalls" weggeportet wurden ist so manchem bitter aufgestoßen. Und viele haben keinen Loot abbekommen bzw. wurden der Möglichkeit beraubt überhaupt darauf rollen zu können.


----------



## exec85 (29. April 2009)

Ist in meinen Augen einfach nur ein Witz was die sich da abhalten..

Stell dir mal vor, du bist mit deiner Grp am kämpfen und plötzlich ist dein Heiler weg.. Super Sache!

Naja.. is ja nix neues ..


----------



## Storyteller (29. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Grund: Die machen sich's auf die Art immer zu einfach. Langsam isses doch offensichtlich das diese Lösungen, die die sich da bei Mythic ausdenken, alle nur auf der Sparbrötchen Taktik basieren! Sprich: Bloß keine Lösung machen, die auch nur ein bisschen was kosten würde.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Kosten liegt. Ich vermute eher, dass sie den grundlegenden Fehler entweder nicht finden oder das Problem einfach umfangreicher als gedacht ist und sie länger brauchen es zu lösen. In der Zwischenzeit bekämpfen sie die Symptome.

Ich halte den "Wind of Change" auch für eine ... suboptimale Idee. Ganz ehrlich, ich würde die Zone lieber crashen lassen, bevor andauernd Nahkämpfer rausteleportiert werden, nur weil sie Schaden bekommen. Das macht nämlich meinen Job als Tank im RvR noch sinnloser als er jetzt schon ist.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Gartarus (29. April 2009)

Teilweise sind die Ideen der Leute von ea wirklich fragwürdig. Anstatt an der Hardware der Server zu kurbeln, versucht man an der Software zu drehen und zu werkeln. Ausserdem ist der Support teilweise so schlecht das man denkt es wäre keine Support vorhanden.

Alles in allem können wir eigtl nur darauf hoffen das alles besser wird, ich erinnere mich an Zeiten von Classic WoW wo Monatelang der Server gelaggt hat und das Problem wurde so gelöst das sie die Server upgegradet haben. Hoffen wir das die Leute von EA auch in diese Richtung denken werden.

Grüße
Garta


----------



## redsnapper (29. April 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Viele Spieler wurden in das feindliche Warcamp geportet. Auch das ganze "Tankwalls" weggeportet wurden ist so manchem bitter aufgestoßen. Und viele haben keinen Loot abbekommen bzw. wurden der Möglichkeit beraubt überhaupt darauf rollen zu können.




Also beim Gedanken an die WoC kann ich kaum noch aufhören zu lachen...
Was ist zum Beispiel wenn eine Fraktion mit einer deutlichen Übermacht angreift? Sollen die Deffer dann einfach aufgeben? Oder lieber schnell ein paar extra KTs besorgen woraufhin einem plötzlich die Leute wegfliegen?
Selten eine so dermaßen schwachsinnige Idee gehört...selbst als Übergangslösung einfach total absurd.


----------



## ExInferis (29. April 2009)

Eine Zone crashen lassen ist auch keine Lösung.

So wie sich das Problem für mich darstellt ist es ein Speicherproblem auf Serverseite. Der Speicher der Server läuft einfach voll, weil immer wieder Speicher reserviert wird und nicht wieder freigegeben wird?
Wie ich drauf komme? Nach jedem "Tod" wird es nämlich schlimmer.
Kurze Erklärung:
Wenn eine "Zone" betreten wird, reserviert der Server für jeden teilnehmenden Char eine gewisse Menge Speicher, die die Charakterinformationen bereit hält. Hinzu kommt Speicher pro Char-Typ für die Kollisionsabfrage, nur bei diesem Speicher sehe ich nicht das Problem.
Aber auf die Charakterinformationen bezogen stellt es sich scheinbar wie folgt dar:
Char betritt Zone -> Speicher wird reserviert
Kampf findet statt;
Server in Last mit Kollisionsabfragen, Aktionsverifizierung und so weiter;
Char stirbt und wird NICHT wiederbelebt -> an "Startpunkt zurück versetzt"
Char kommt wieder in Zone -> wie neuer Zonenbeitritt und NICHT Rückkehr -> neuer Speicher wird reserviert
Und da ist der Knackpunkt meiner Meinung nach. Es wird nicht der bereits für den Char reservierte Speicher weiter verwendet, sondern neu angelegt und der alte eben nicht gelöscht. Warum neu angelegt? Weil der Server nicht "weiß" ob ein Spieler wieder kommt oder einfach direkt ausloggt wenn er tot ist oder die Verbindung verloren hat. Also besser Speicher neu anlegen wenn er wieder in die Zone geht.
Was fehlt? Bereits reservierter Speicher wurde nicht wieder frei gegeben. So läuft nach und nach der Speicher voll. Erkennbar meiner Meinung nach daran, dass die Performance mit voranschreitender Dauer immer schlechter wird.
Zu erkennen ist das Problem teilweise auch beim Client, da WAR mit der Zeit und mit wechselnden Chars denen man begegnet immer mehr Speicher reserviert und nicht wieder frei gibt. Daher auch die erneute höhere Performance wenn man reloggt. Da ist der Speicher wieder frei und kann erneut gefüllt werden.


----------



## ExInferis (29. April 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die Ideen der Leute von ea wirklich fragwürdig. Anstatt an der Hardware der Server zu kurbeln, versucht man an der Software zu drehen und zu werkeln. Ausserdem ist der Support teilweise so schlecht das man denkt es wäre keine Support vorhanden.
> 
> Alles in allem können wir eigtl nur darauf hoffen das alles besser wird, ich erinnere mich an Zeiten von Classic WoW wo Monatelang der Server gelaggt hat und das Problem wurde so gelöst das sie die Server upgegradet haben. Hoffen wir das die Leute von EA auch in diese Richtung denken werden.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube aus oben beschriebenen Gründen nicht, dass es an der Hardware an sich liegt. Ein Hardware-Upgrade wäre nur ein "hinausschieben". Klar, das kann funktionieren wenn man entsprechend Hardware wählt, dass ruhig ordentlich Speicher reserviert werden kann und ein Schlacht vorbei ist, bevor der Crash kommt und der Server voll gelaufen ist, aber das wäre ja nur ein Workaround und nicht die Lösung.


----------



## extecy (29. April 2009)

letzter müll genau so wie das forum von warhammer

und wenn das die gleichen leute programieren na dan prost malzeit


----------



## Gortek (29. April 2009)

Grundlegend stört mich auch, dass sie Ressourcen (Entwickler, Programmierer, etc.) und Zeit mit einem solch blöden System verschwenden anstatt ALLE Ressourcen auf eine finale Lösung konzentrieren. Ich möchte zu gerne wissen wieviele Stunden sie in dieses System gesteckt haben und somit verschwendet wurden. Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass sie die Lösung nicht mehr dieses Jahr bringen werden und wenn ich an das kommende RvR-Dungeon denke......na dann Prost.


Cheers


----------



## doggystyle (29. April 2009)

Das kommt eh nicht... und wer auch immer bei Mythic dieses selten dämliche Idee hatte, gehört öffentlich mit faulen Eiern beworfen! So zur Abschreckung für andere...


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Das kommt eh nicht... und wer auch immer bei Mythic dieses selten dämliche Idee hatte, gehört öffentlich mit faulen Eiern beworfen! So zur Abschreckung für andere...


Was mir angst macht ist das sowas überhaupt in betracht gezogen wurde, und es dann auch noch in die Planung geschafft hat :/ Also dann doch lieber etwas neues ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amitriya (29. April 2009)

IceDogg schrieb:


> hmm ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das richtig verstanden hab, aber was is dir lieber? server komplett down oder du wirst ins warcamp geportet?
> oder vielleicht kannst sogar weiterzocken.



Das hat für mich beides exakt den gleichen Effekt. Man wird rausgeportet und kann weiter zocken? Ja wo denn? Letzten Endes wird das passieren, was jetzt schon bei Festungen passiert, ein paar Spieler, die schnell genug waren (oder einfach egoistisch genug sich gleich in die Festungszone zu stellen und dem Rest die Aufabe BO's und Keeps zu verteidigen zu überlassen) werden am Kampf teilnehmen, der Rest wartet in darauf, dass jemand rausgeportet wird.

Klar, man muss mal abwarten, wie sich sowas (wenn es denn überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt) letzten Endes auswirkt, aber ich werde meine knappe Freizeit mit Sicherheit nicht damit verbringen stundenlang irgendwo rumzustehen und zu warten. Und statt dessen PvE oder twinken? Nein Danke.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (29. April 2009)

Find ich gar net so schlecht.
Wind of Change heisst ja Wind der Veränderung. Also wenn eine Seite gerade am verlieren ist, weil sie unterliegt, dann werden von der anderen Seite halt welche weggeportet, so das die anderen doch noch gewinnen können. ^^ Ihr müsst das als einen neuen taktischen Aspekt sehen! Im Prinzip ist es ein Feature!


----------



## heretik (29. April 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Find ich gar net so schlecht.
> Wind of Change heisst ja Wind der Veränderung. Also wenn eine Seite gerade am verlieren ist, weil sie unterliegt, dann werden von der anderen Seite halt welche weggeportet, so das die anderen doch noch gewinnen können. ^^ Ihr müsst das als einen neuen taktischen Aspekt sehen! Im Prinzip ist es ein Feature!



Nur dass "Winds of Change" nicht zwischen Gewinner und Verlierer unterscheidet.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (29. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nur dass "Winds of Change" nicht zwischen Gewinner und Verlierer unterscheidet.



Wenn die toten und verletzten Verlierer rausgeportet werden, dann wird das Unvermeintliche ja nur verkürzt.
Man muss immer das Positive sehen.


----------



## superelton86 (29. April 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Wenn die toten und verletzten Verlierer rausgeportet werden, dann wird das Unvermeintliche ja nur verkürzt.
> Man muss immer das Positive sehen.



Und was ist wenn die Gewinner bzw die Überlegenen rausgeportet werden? Dann trifft ein Zufallsprinzip die Entscheidung über den Ausgang der Schlacht, gz!

Edit: Wer sowas befürwortet ist einfach nur weich in der Birne, dass hat dann auch nix mehr mit eigener Meinung und bla zu tun!


----------



## Neduras79 (29. April 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Das hat für mich beides exakt den gleichen Effekt. Man wird rausgeportet und kann weiter zocken? Ja wo denn? Letzten Endes wird das passieren, was jetzt schon bei Festungen passiert, ein paar Spieler, die schnell genug waren (oder einfach egoistisch genug sich gleich in die Festungszone zu stellen und dem Rest die Aufabe BO's und Keeps zu verteidigen zu überlassen) werden am Kampf teilnehmen, der Rest wartet in darauf, dass jemand rausgeportet wird.
> 
> Klar, man muss mal abwarten, wie sich sowas (wenn es denn überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt) letzten Endes auswirkt, aber ich werde meine knappe Freizeit mit Sicherheit nicht damit verbringen stundenlang irgendwo rumzustehen und zu warten. Und statt dessen PvE oder twinken? Nein Danke.



Seh ich genauso...
Die Idee ist echt der Hammer...fand es bei den Keeps schon schlimm genug das man nicht wusste ob man noch mitkämpfen kann oder zurück geportet wird!

Ich loge doch nicht am Abend in WAR ein und "hoffe" das ich bissal RVR machen kann/darf.
Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. 
Besonders weil es ja sonst leider auch nicht so viele andere Möglichkeiten gibt sich seine Zeit in WAR zu vertreiben.. mit diesem Berufssystem und den PVE Kontent

Für Spieler die (wie ich) erst Abends nach der Arbeit einlogen um paar Std. PVP zu machen, wird so ein System wohl das aus in WAR sein.
Besser gesagt für mich war es jetzt schon das aus... einfach zu wenig planbar.
Stell mich nicht ne std. vor ein Portal und hoffe drauf das ich bissal zocken kann im T4

Wirklich schade.... hatte große Hoffnung in WAR gelegt

Mfg Neduras


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (29. April 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn die Gewinner bzw die Überlegenen rausgeportet werden? Dann trifft ein Zufallsprinzip die Entscheidung über den Ausgang der Schlacht, gz!
> 
> Edit: Wer sowas befürwortet ist einfach nur weich in der Birne, dass hat dann auch nix mehr mit eigener Meinung und bla zu tun!




Was in diesem Fall passiert, habe ich oben schon geschrieben. Dann wendet sich das Blatt und die Zufallskomponente wird zu einem neuen spannenden Faktor!

Mich deswegen als weich in der Birne zu beschimpfen, nur weil ich es euch schmackhaft machen will, ist nicht gerade nett. Vor allem weil ich WAR eh noch nie gespielt habe und mich eigentlich doch nur wichtig machen will.


----------



## deccpqcc (29. April 2009)

endlich hat man also bei mythic herausgefunden was die ursache der performanceprobleme ist.
liegt es an der mythic-software ? 
an der mythic/goa-Hardware ?
am spielkonzept, am aufbau der kampagne?
am "epische-massenschlachten-marketing" ?
nein, in diesen bereichen ist alles bestens. das spiel könnte so schön funktionieren.

es gibt nur ein einziges problem: diese verdammten spieler ! 
bisher ist offenbar noch nicht genug gegen diese pest unternommen worden. aber nun wird endlich durchgegriffen. 
sind zuviele von ihnen da dann werden sie weggeportet.
bravo!


----------



## Bam Margera (29. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Eine Zone crashen lassen ist auch keine Lösung.
> 
> So wie sich das Problem für mich darstellt ist es ein Speicherproblem auf Serverseite. Der Speicher der Server läuft einfach voll, weil immer wieder Speicher reserviert wird und nicht wieder freigegeben wird?
> Wie ich drauf komme? Nach jedem "Tod" wird es nämlich schlimmer.
> ...



also meiner meinung nach sind es mehrere probleme, die das alles verursachen! auch deine beschreibung des problems könnte dabei sein.....
aber nach wie vor denke ich, das ein schwerwiegender fehler im grundgerüst des spiels steckt, den man nicht mal "eben so" einfach korrigieren kann! das wird wahrscheinlich so gravierend sein, das die zur lösung des problems eigentlich das game neu programmieren müssten (zumindestens nen großen teil des quellcodes!). und genau deswegen gibts auch keine lösung, weil eben genau diese neuprogrammierung aus naheliegenden gründen nicht mehr funktioniert....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lvi5 (29. April 2009)

Ein Vorteil hat es, die Idee wird nen richtigen Wind der Veränderungen in den Abozahlen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gibt es wieder Los Wochos in Warhammer (+20% Zeugs da)
Für wieder Einsteiger nen neuen OPEL dazu ^^
und wer neu anfängt der bekommt gleich nen 2 Familienhaus 

ok nen bisschen übertrieben aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine ........

Hmm oder der Plan den Mythic verfolgt ist nen ganz anderer. Die versuchen uns los zu werden !!!!!
Wenn die Server dann endlich wieder leerer sind behaupten sie noch wie gut sie doch alles im Griff bekommen haben und klatschen sich selbst auf die Schulter ....


Mal noch so ne Frage. Warum wurden noch mal die Server so überhastet und ohne Plan zusammen gelegt ????
Ach ja damit alle wieder Epische schlachten haben !!!!!!!!
Wenn man für das Spiel nicht bezahlen müsste währe es die reinste Komödie. 

Ich will ja jetzt auch nicht hetzen oder  so, aber würdet ihr z.B. eurem DSL / Telefon Anbieter behalten wenn der so arbeiten würde oder noch besser Stromanbieter.
Sorry Herr / Frau XYZ wir müssen sie vom Netz nehmen, weil zu viele Leute gerade Strom brauchen ........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Account ist gekündigt, weil über 10&#8364; in der Weltwirtschaftskrise einfach so aus dem Fenster zu werfen ... naja da Kurbel ich lieber Wirtschaftsbereiche an die mir mehr bieten fürs Geld !!!!! 
Prost !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*zwinker zwinker Sarkasmus und Ironie zwinker zwinker*


----------



## superelton86 (29. April 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Was in diesem Fall passiert, habe ich oben schon geschrieben. Dann wendet sich das Blatt und die Zufallskomponente wird zu einem neuen spannenden Faktor!
> 
> Mich deswegen als weich in der Birne zu beschimpfen, nur weil ich es euch schmackhaft machen will, ist nicht gerade nett. Vor allem weil ich WAR eh noch nie gespielt habe und mich eigentlich doch nur wichtig machen will.



Ja, sry, hab mich wohl im Ton etwas vergriffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich finde die Idee nach wie vor nicht gut, da die Spieler schon selbst den Ausgang der Schlacht in der Hand haben sollten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Dann mach dich mal schön weiter wichtig^^


----------



## Ankar (29. April 2009)

Ich habe kein bock mehr auf diese Scheisse, das abo läuft jetzt auf den 7 Mai aus. Ich hoffe mythtic begreifft endlich, was ihr Prob. ist und ich scheisse da auf das RVR Duengon etc. Ich will keine neuen Spielinhalte sondern eine vernünftige Performance. 

So viel spass noch, ich wünsche euch eine Stressfreie War Zeit, so ich geh erst mal Empire: total war zocken. Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (29. April 2009)

hihi wenn noch mehr gehen hat sich das mit den Begrenzungen ja eh bald erledigt;D


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. April 2009)

Eigentlich ist diese Lösung einfach nur logisch, lieber werde ich weggeportet als das der Server abstürzt.
Ich wies ehrlich nicht worüber sich man da jetzt aufregen kann.
Ohne das neue System stürzt der Server ab alles was die Gilde (Fraktion) erarbeitet hat ist weg.

Mit System werde ich im schlimsten Falle weggeportet, und der Rest bleibt wie er war.

Mh schwere Frage was ich nun besser finde...

Klar die Performance an sich lösst es nicht aber an sich ist das System gut


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. April 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn die Gewinner bzw die Überlegenen rausgeportet werden? Dann trifft ein Zufallsprinzip die Entscheidung über den Ausgang der Schlacht, gz!
> 
> Edit: Wer sowas befürwortet ist einfach nur weich in der Birne, dass hat dann auch nix mehr mit eigener Meinung und bla zu tun!




Du hast vollkomen recht lieber der Server stürzt ab... von wegen weich in der Birne^^

Mag ja sein das das System nicht soo gut ist allerdings werde ich lieber weggeportet als das der Server down geht... wenn man dann vorm Boss steht ist das natürlich sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2009)

Ich verstehn die Leute von Mythic/Goa schon...

Das problem, dass zur hoher Serverstabilitätsproblemen führt, ist sicher so groß dass mann es nicht einfach mal so *schnipp* entfernen kann.
Wie bam margera schon gesagt hat, das währe zu aufwendig.
Ich denke sie wissen wo dass problem ist, können es aber nicht beheben.
Deshalb versuchen sie eine andere Lösung zu finden. Eine davon, und zwar eine schlechte, ist dieser "Wind of Change" der für die meisten spieler leider dass
aus für Warhammer bedeutet. Und auch eigentlich denn sinn von den Schlachten. 

Die meisten Spieler werden dann garnicht mehr Kämpfen wollen, weil sie angst haben rausgeportet zu werden. 
Die, die noch voll dabei sind, werden ins nächste Kriegslager geportet. Doch diese sind dann nicht mehr in der Schlacht.

Also ist das WAR am Hammer gestorben. Absofort nenne ich es nicht mehr Laggyhammer etc..

Es heißt "InDerEckeStehenWeilIchAngstHabeRausGeportetZuWerden"hammer
Oder "NixLosImRvR"hammer
oder auch sehr nett "WindOfChangesSucks"hammer...


"Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen, werden die "Winds of Change" eine geringe Anzahl an Spielern in RvR-Bereichen zur nächstgelegenen sicheren Zone teleportieren. *Dies wird nur eintreten, wenn die Spieleransammlungen so groß sind, dass sie die Serverstabilität maßgeblich beeinflussen könnten.*"

Also werden normale Burgenraids und etwas größere Schlachten nicht betroffen sein.


"Falls die Durchführung in der betroffenen Region die Stabilität nicht verbessert, dann werden es als erstes diejenigen Spieler erfasst, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt tot sind. *Danach werden diejenigen transferiert, die verletzt sind.*"

Das heißt wenn genug Tot sind, werden Verletze nicht rausgeportet. 

Aber HEy! Denkt doch mal positiv...
Dieses System könnte auch einiges an den Spielverhalten der meisten Spieler verbessern.

Ein Heiler rezzt vielleicht jetzt viel öfters, da er nicht möchte dass Tote weggeportet werden.

Die Heiler werden jetzt vielleicht mal sofort ins target genommen ( was für mich kacke ist, Runenpriester halt ), und nicht erster nach aufforderung.


Aber man kann dazu nichts sagen. Denn ich denke nicht dass hier einer soviel ahung hat was da abgeht wie die von Mythic/Goa selbst.


Also Leute, Abwarten und......


----------



## pbODW (29. April 2009)

Naja, aus dem RL kenne ich solche eher abstrus wirkenden Notfall-Lösungen bei Projekten immer dann, wenn der Hahn kurz vorm Zudrehen ist.

Wollen mal hoffen, dass das hier nicht so ist....


----------



## Salute (29. April 2009)

Ja dann sollen die Server abstürzen, es komm dann nämlich auf das Gleiche hinaus. Nämlich das die Verantwortlichen nicht in der Lage sind, versprochene Massenschlachten in die Tat umzusetzen.

Edit: Wie schon hier mehrmals erwähnt worden ist, werden sich die Probleme mit der schwindenen Spielerzahl von alleine lösen. Irgendwie erinnert mich das mittelerweile mittelschwer an AoC.


----------



## Ronma (29. April 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich würde die Zone lieber crashen lassen, bevor andauernd Nahkämpfer rausteleportiert werden, nur weil sie Schaden bekommen. Das macht nämlich meinen Job als Tank im RvR noch sinnloser als er jetzt schon ist.
> 
> Grüße,
> Olli







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind die besten 2 Sätze, die ich seit langem mal wieder im Forum gelesen habe. Genial verpackte "leichte Kritik" *g* am Klassenfeinschliff im RvR. Richtung Mythic war das quasi eine sachliche, verbale Ohrfeige, aber trotzdem so richtig mit der Axt zwischen den Zähnen! BÄÄÄÄÄÄM!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf jeden Fall vote 4 Zitat des Monats! Dat war einfach nur geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir kann sowieso keiner erzählen das, aufgrund der ganzen Fehler vorheriger Patches immer, dieses System nich auch ständig verbugte Phasen bekommt, wo es immer die falsche Leute raus portet und der Rest hat dann Frust. Obwohl eigentlich gelle...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...also eigentlich hätte ich nix dagegen wenn dieses System, aufgrund der Verbrennungen Systematik^^, dann ständig die overpowerten Feuerzauberer Futzies endlich aus dem RvR kickt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Insofern sollten wir uns eigentlich freuen, dieses System stellt vielleicht die kaputtene Fraktions Balance im RvR wieder her und dann sind mä alle glücklich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So Mythic damit hab ich euch hoffentlich auch noch mal verbal in die Eier getreten! Dat RvR is momentan einfach nur scheisse monoton!


----------



## Telk (29. April 2009)

Eigentlich isses vom Prinzip her so wie beim Eragon-Film:geiles Buch,scheiss Umsetzung.

"Epische Massenschlachtenten mit bis zu 300(400-500?) Spielern!"Denkste Pustekuchen in den Städten knapp 100 spieler und auserhalb noch weniger.
Ich mein in WoW sins auch nich allzuviele Leute,aber es hiess nie es sei ein PvP Spiel.

Meiner Meinung nach ham se die Lizenz gekillt.

Wenns so weiter geht seh ich keinen Grund denen noch mehr Geld innen Arsch zu schieben.


----------



## Azddel (29. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Übertreibung ist wohl dein Steckenpferd?
Was war denn an diesen 2 Sätzen so genial? Besser wärs jedenfalls gewesen, er hätte mal erklärt - zumindest mir als Noob - warum sein Job als Tank im RvR so sinnlos sein soll? Das hätte dann wenigstens ein bisschen Substanz gehabt.


----------



## heretik (29. April 2009)

Telk schrieb:


> Eigentlich isses vom Prinzip her so wie beim Eragon-Film:geiles Buch,scheiss Umsetzung.



Ich hoffe du willst das wild zusammengeklaubte Fantasymachmerk eines Fünfzehnjährigen nicht mit dem über die Jahre gewachsenen und liebevoll gepflegten Background des Warhammer-Universums vergleichen?


----------



## Pymonte (29. April 2009)

Telk schrieb:


> Eigentlich isses vom Prinzip her so wie beim Eragon-Film:geiles Buch,scheiss Umsetzung.
> 
> "Epische Massenschlachtenten mit bis zu 300(400-500?) Spielern!"Denkste Pustekuchen in den Städten knapp 100 spieler und auserhalb noch weniger.
> Ich mein in WoW sins auch nich allzuviele Leute,aber es hiess nie es sei ein PvP Spiel.
> ...




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

@Ronma: was hält dich eigentlich noch bei WAR wenn dort eh alles so scheiße ist?

@topic: Ja, bisher wurde nicht gesagt, das Spieler bei Ansammlungen von 100/500/1000 Leuten weggeportet werden, sondern wenn so viele Spieler in einer Zone sind, das fast unweigerlich der Server crashen wird. Man wird also als Tank/Melee nicht unnütz, weiß gar nicht was für Denkwege ihr habt. Wenn der Server crasht, ja, dann seid ihr als Tank unnütz... das ist dann aber jede andere Klasse auch. Wenn der Server stabil bleibt, dann ist NIEMAND betroffen, egal ob tot, verletzt oder lebend. Erst wenn sich so viele SPieler versammeln und sich bekriegen, das der Server kruz vorm Abrauchen ist, dann greift das System. Bis dahin ruckelts vermutlich eh schon so stark, das die Melees nix mehr machen können oder viele Leute laufen gefahr rauszufliegen... ob der Heiler nun tot ist und weggeportet wird, oder einen CtD hat und somit auch ncith weiterkämpfen kann ist in diesem Fall wohl egal. Das System ist sicherlich nicht das Optimum und ich will es persönlich auch nicht. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, lieber werd ich, wenn ich tot bin, weggeportet und ermögliche es den anderen Mitspielern einen Crash freien Kampf abzuliefern, als das ich tot rumliege und auf einen nie kommenden Rezz warte. Denn der Rezz geht im Servercrash unter. Und dann heulen doch eh wieder alle wie scheiße es doch ist. 

Naja, recht machen kann man es eh keinem. Wenn die Server stabil sind und die Laggs weg sind, wird die Seite, die durch sie Vorteile hatte (meist die Deffer) auch wieder mehr jaulen. Und WAR wird dann scheiße sein, weil man nicht mehr deffen kann, wie gehabt.

Wie heißt es so schön: So lange ich noch Haare auf dem Kopf hab, kann ich sie auch in meiner Suppe wiederfinden.


----------



## deccpqcc (29. April 2009)

wenn mythic/goa auf die idee kommt die server aus performancegründen ganz abzuschalten und nur noch die aboverwaltung zu betreiben bin ich sicher das sich auch dann noch leute finden werden für die das ok ist.


----------



## BlutigerFuss (29. April 2009)

Wenn Testen sie es doch eh erst aufm Testserver das dingen also erstmal abwarten.
Aber habt recht kotzt echt an erst recht weil es als ein RVR speil sagestellt wird .
Finde es nur traurig klar machen sie neue sachen wir Token system , Events , neue ini usw... müssen ja was neue bieten wenn es im RVR nicht so gut läuft bevor alle weg sind trozdem sagen sie immer wieder das se performence probleme behoben haben was meiner meinung nach nicht stimmt wie man sieht.

Außerdem diese tolle 1.2.1 patch war ja mal absolut das beste -.- haben den nicht mal getestet und uns ins kalte wasser geworfen um zu gucken schwimmen denn auch alle fische und ist genung wassser da .


----------



## Kakerlakchen (29. April 2009)

da haben die lieben Leute von Mythic zu lange im Nordland in der Bar am Bugmanns XXXXXX genippelt, als ihnen das einfiel.. 

neben dem vor allem healer davon betroffen sein würden wegen wegporten (wie schon erwähnt) könnt es sogar passieren das ne komplette Tankwall die verwundet ist auf einmal verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



je länger ich daran überlege, desto mehr negatives fällt mir dazu ein..
aber angeblich solls ja nun doch nicht kommen. Der Kritik sei dank!


----------



## Pymonte (29. April 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> da haben die lieben Leute von Mythic zu lange im Nordland in der Bar am Bugmanns XXXXXX genippelt, als ihnen das einfiel..
> 
> neben dem vor allem healer davon betroffen sein würden wegen wegporten (wie schon erwähnt) könnt es sogar passieren das ne komplette Tankwall die verwundet ist auf einmal verschwindet
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die ganze Tankwall verschwindet auch jetzt schon... nur das jetzt der Servercrash dran schuld ist. Und alle anderen Spieler mit weg sind. Es werden vom System auch nicht etwa nur die mindestzahl an Spielern entfernt, sondern gleich alle. hinzu kommt, das Winds of Change auch nicht erst wenige tote und dann wenige verwundete entfernt, bis der Server wieder ungefährdet ist, nein WoC nimmt sofort, wenn in der T4 Zone 50 leute sind alle toten und verwundeten aus dieser Zone heraus.

Manche Leute machen jetzt schon eine Hexenjagd, ohne das sie WoC jemals in Aktion erlebt haben. Aber wissen tun natürlich alle, wie es geht und was passiert, wo die Grenzen gezogen sind und wer zu 100% davon betroffen ist.

Das man nicht meckern soll, wenns zuspät ist, ist schon richtig. Kritik ist an dieser Stelle echt aagebracht. Aber eure selbst ausgemalten Horrorszenarien, die in der Form vermutlich nie auftreten werden (und wenn doch, dann ists eh das aus für WAR),  sind nix anderes als Stunk und Panik mache.


----------



## Fox82 (29. April 2009)

Ich spiele zwar kein WAR mehr, aber sowas als "Übergangslösung" einzusetzen finde ich fast etwas frech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Jetzt haben sie doch lange genug Zeit gehabt für etwas mehr Stabilität auf den Servern zu sorgen und immer wieder kommen Flickschusterreien? Als Ich damals mit WAR aufgehört habe, war die Serverstabilität schon unter aller Kanone und das ist jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Weiß nicht, was deren problem ist? Haben die keine Kohle um für adequaten Server Ersatz zu Sorgen? War doch fast mit zu rechnen, dass einige Spieler an den offenen RVR-Schlachten teilnehmen und das ist doch auch im Sinne des Entwicklers...wenn nun der Traffic zu hoch für deren Server ist, frage Ich mich ernsthaft, was für Serveranlagen da rumstehen...

Klar hast du Recht Pymonte, aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist eine Server-Leistungs-Diskussion nicht etwas, dass man zum Start bzw. der Einführung eines MMO´s führen darf, weil man nicht weiß wieviele Spieler sich effektiv auf den Servern tummeln werden? Nun läuft WAR aber schon einige Zeit und es gibt sicher Erhebungen und Auswertungen, die sagen wieviele Spieler, zu welchen Tages- und Nachtzeiten in welchen Gebieten unterwegs sind und wieviel Kapazität ein Server bieten muss, dass er damit locker fertig wird? Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Funcoms Vertröstungs-Taktik damals...das Ende vom Lied war, dass viele Spieler auf Grund katastrophaler Serverauslastungen das Spiel an den Nagel gehängt haben und Funcom in Geldnöte kam...Finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sich Entwickler riesen Felsen in den Weg legen und ihr Spiel selbst daran hindern erfolgreich zu werden und es zu bleiben! Der Markt ist nunmal umkämpft und wenn Spieler total genervt von performance Problemen sind und deshalb aufhören zu spielen ist das schlichtweg einfach nur doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich persönlich hatte bei WAR keine Performance Probleme damals aber jetzt, um wirklich mitreden zu können, habe Ich einfach zu lange kein WAR mehr gespielt...


----------



## Ronma (29. April 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> @Ronma: was hält dich eigentlich noch bei WAR wenn dort eh alles so scheiße ist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach da gibt's mehrer Gründe!

Die totale naive Hoffnung, das sich trotz allem wat bessert, das Warten auf ein besseres MMO, welches nich von EA stammt!^^ und das ich weder zurück zu WoW, HdRO noch zu AoC gehe. Da gefällt mir WAR eindeutig besser. Ja ich spiele WAR. Ich muss deswegen aber kein WAR Gebets Schrein im Schlafzimmer stehen haben oder mit einer Plastik Axt und WAR T-Shirt "Waaagh schreiend" durch's Büro rennen, während im Hintergrund Death Metal Musik vom feinsten läuft!^^

Der Spruch von wegen: "wenn dort eh alles so scheiße ist?" ... hört sich an, als ob man keine Kritik vertragen kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem... wo hab ich denn gesagt das alles in WAR scheisse wäre du empfindlicher Subjektivling du?  Also ich sehe dat ganze weder subjektiv, noch objektiv. Dat sehe ich alles rein spekulativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (29. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Der Spruch von wegen: "wenn dort eh alles so scheiße ist?" ... hört sich an, als ob man keine Kritik vertragen kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL, made My Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Azddel (29. April 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> aber wir sprechen hier auch nicht von Abo-Zahlen in WOW Größe!



Was hat das nun damit zu tun?


----------



## Aero_one (29. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> moaw ?



Worum es den Spielern hier geht ist einfach der Lösungsweg den Mythic wählt. Vllt. sollte man anstatt seine Energie in Fonts vergrößern, mal lieber ein paar Seiten lesen und ein wenig seinen schmalz werkeln lassen ...

Was ist denn zB. mit Spielercap in Festung ... "Notlösung & nur kurz " ... seit wann genau haben wir diese "Problemlösung" nochmal ?

Und wer sagt denn bitte das lt. dir 1 mil. ggn. 1mil. Spieler sich gegenseitig verhauen ...? 500 reichen teilweise schon um ein ganz Gebiet zu crashen. Aber naja sinnloser +1 Postcounter ...


----------



## Ronma (29. April 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Manche Leute machen jetzt schon eine Hexenjagd, ohne das sie WoC jemals in Aktion erlebt haben. Aber wissen tun natürlich alle, wie es geht und was passiert, wo die Grenzen gezogen sind und wer zu 100% davon betroffen ist.
> 
> *Das man nicht meckern soll, wenns zuspät ist, ist schon richtig.* Kritik ist an dieser Stelle echt aagebracht. Aber eure selbst ausgemalten Horrorszenarien, die in der Form vermutlich nie auftreten werden (und wenn doch, dann ists eh das aus für WAR),  sind nix anderes als Stunk und Panik mache.




Och nö Monti,

überleg doch mal was du da verlangst!? Der Absatz kommt rüber wie: "Der Kunde soll's Maul halten und warten bis alles zu spät is!"
Und genau das mach ich eben nich. Und wenn du deswegen einen Kackanfall kriegst (hab zu dem Thema letztens wat gelesen, das Menschen, die sich viel aufregen, öfter flüssig auf's Klo müssen^^), ich sehe nich zu wie die immer, wie die Blöden mit ihren tollen Ideen, gegen die Wand rennen! Wie so eine Schaafsherde -,- Mythic is die Schaafsherde und EA der böse Wolf mit Goldzähnen -,- Außerdem lassen sich durch Kritik im Vorfeld solche Hirnrissigen Ideen verhindern und wie man liest, hat's was genützt. Ich hätte keine Lust gehabt, erst auf den nächsten Supergau Patch zu warten, nur um festzustellen das alles für den Arsch is, du etwa? Na prost Mahlzeit!

Und diese Hexenjagd wie du sie nennst, machen die Leute im Endeffekt auch nur, weil ihnen was am Spiel liegt mensch. Schlimm wär's wenn keine Sau oder Eber mehr was über WAR schreibt, dann wäre WAR platt. So zeigen die Leute aber ihr Interesse!


----------



## Krawuzi (29. April 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar kein WAR mehr



Warum postest Du dann hier??


----------



## ManicK (29. April 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> meow!





> dein gesicht und mein arsch könnten gute freunde sein



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V37aVWXb9og...feature=related 

ab 4:08



lies weiter deine bild und laber mich nicht von der seite an.


----------



## Fox82 (29. April 2009)

@Krawuzi:

Darf ich in *deinem* Forum nicht posten?

Entschuldige, dass Ich mich erdreiste und meine Gedanken zu irgendeinem Thema zum Besten gebe!

@Azzdel:

Der werte Herr Manick hatte in seinem Post irgendwas dünnflüssiges wie 1000000000000Mil gegen 1111111111111000000000000Mil geschrieben und die Antwort bezieht sich darauf, dass sich auf den WAR-Servern keine Millionen Spieler tummeln!

Ich finds immer wieder witzig wieviel aggressive Leute hier unterwegs sind, die sich hinter ihrem Rechner verstecken und heir Äußerungen zum Besten geben die null komma null mit Diskussionen zu tun haben sondern einfach nur den Zweck haben sollen sich mit möglichst vielen der User hier anzulegen! Was genau habt ihr davon? Nur weil mir jemand sagt, Ich solle hier nicht reinschreiben halt ich doch zwangsläufig nicht meine Schnauze und übrigen Logge ich schon ab und an mal in WAR ein um mit meinen Level 40er Schamanen-Gobbo PVP zu machen wenns Recht ist!


----------



## Pymonte (29. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Och nö Monti,
> 
> überleg doch mal was du da verlangst!? Der Absatz kommt rüber wie: "Der Kunde soll's Maul halten und warten bis alles zu spät is!"
> Und genau das mach ich eben nich. Und wenn du deswegen einen Kackanfall kriegst (hab zu dem Thema letztens wat gelesen, das Menschen, die sich viel aufregen, öfter flüssig auf's Klo müssen^^), ich sehe nich zu wie die immer, wie die Blöden mit ihren tollen Ideen, gegen die Wand rennen! Wie so eine Schaafsherde -,- Mythic is die Schaafsherde und EA der böse Wolf mit Goldzähnen -,- Außerdem lassen sich durch Kritik im Vorfeld solche Hirnrissigen Ideen verhindern und wie man liest, hat's was genützt. Ich hätte keine Lust gehabt, erst auf den nächsten Supergau Patch zu warten, nur um festzustellen das alles für den Arsch is, du etwa? Na prost Mahlzeit!
> ...



Hm, bei ner Interpretation würdest jetzt ne 6 kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn: Sinn nicht verstanden und Thema verfehlt.

Ich bin ein großer befürworter von Kritik. Aber eben nur von kritik und nciht von gewhine geflame und dem ganzen anderen Mist der hier abläuft. Ich bin ja auch *GEGEN* dieses System. Aber mir gehen diese ganzen Spekulationen und Halbwahrheiten, die hier publiziert werden, auf den Keks. KEINER, außer die Leute auf dem Testserver, kann bisher abschätzen, was an dem System falsch oder richtig läuft. Ich weiß, das es teilweise schlimme Probleme mit WoC gegeben hat, weil man falsch geportet wurde, Loot weg war usw. Das sind aber Bugs die sehr wahrscheinlich gefixt werden. Was ich noch nciht weiß, und das weiß bisher nur Mythic und vllt GOA, ist, ab welchem Punkt das System und wie es genau greift (ja Tote verschwinden, dann lebende, aber auch hier kann man differenzieren). Es wäre an dieser Stelle natürlich ganz interessant und zuvorkommend zu erfahren wie diese Mechanik arbeitet. Denn dann kann man sich als User auch ein Urteil bilden.

Bisher ist fast alles in diesem Thread Panikmache, Schwarzmalerei und Flamerei. Ich sag nur Pandemie und Schweinepest. Oder Genmais. Es ist gut, das man sagt: "Wir wollen Open RvR und kein WoC-System." Es ist allerdings nicht gut wenn man sagt: "Alle Tankwalls werden weggeportet, Tanks sind unnütz, meine Katze ist blau", denn das entspricht nciht der Wahrheit.
Ich bin einfachd er Meinung, das man auch gegen etwas sein kann, ohne das man gleich die drohende Apokalypse beschreiben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ach da gibt's mehrer Gründe!
> 
> Die totale naive Hoffnung, das sich trotz allem wat bessert, das Warten auf ein besseres MMO, welches nich von EA stammt!^^ und das ich weder zurück zu WoW, HdRO noch zu AoC gehe. Da gefällt mir WAR eindeutig besser. Ja ich spiele WAR. Ich muss deswegen aber kein WAR Gebets Schrein im Schlafzimmer stehen haben oder mit einer Plastik Axt und WAR T-Shirt "Waaagh schreiend" durch's Büro rennen, während im Hintergrund Death Metal Musik vom feinsten läuft!^^
> 
> Der Spruch von wegen: "wenn dort eh alles so scheiße ist?" ... hört sich an, als ob man keine Kritik vertragen kann... meeting.gif Außerdem... wo hab ich denn gesagt das alles in WAR scheisse wäre du empfindlicher Subjektivling du? Also ich sehe dat ganze weder subjektiv, noch objektiv. Dat sehe ich alles rein spekulativ!



Es wird nie ein 'besseres' MMO geben. Diesen Satz kann man jetzt auslegen wie man will. Und ja man muss keinen WAR Schrein haben, um WAR zu spielen. Aber zwischen kritik und Geflame gibt es nur einen schmalen Grat und du weicht sehr gern von ihm ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei das eigentlich noch geht, schlimmer ist, das die 4 altbekannten WAR Flamer auch sofort wieder zur stelle sind um alles zu miskreditieren, was nicht WoW heißt. 

PS: Ich bin nicht empfindlich. Wäre ich es, würde ich nicht hier schreiben. Eigentlich ist mir die Meinung der (meisten) Leute auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich habe eben auch selbst eine Meinung und die vertrete ich natürlich.

PPS: Fürchterliche Rechtschreibung in dem Post... aber keine Lust alles zu korrigieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (29. April 2009)

Mit viel und der richtigen Farbe bekommt man auch ne Katze blau angestrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Pymonte (29. April 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Mit viel und der richtigen Farbe bekommt man auch ne Katze blau angestrichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Das wird aber eine sehr schmerzhafte Angelegenheit^^


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> also irgentwie kann ich euch nicht verstehen...sollen die server lieber abschmieren oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Für viele Leute, mich eingeschlossen, ist beides schlicht inakzeptabel. In beiden Fällen ist das Spiel sein Geld nicht mehr wert.
Was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich aus dem Kampf geportet werde? Mich dem tollen PVE-Content zuwenden? LOL!

Sowas kann einfach nicht sein. Da können ersatzweise von mir aus auch die Server abschmieren. Weil so ein Rotz werde ich mir eh nicht antun.


----------



## Blackfall234 (29. April 2009)

Was ich aber krass finde : Viele schreien rum  omg , lol ich kündige , rofl scheiß idee lolroflrofllol was soll das ?! usw. 

Aber Leute : Es wird doch nicht gleich umgesetzt !


----------



## heretik (29. April 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Was ich aber krass finde : Viele schreien rum  omg , lol ich kündige , rofl scheiß idee lolroflrofllol was soll das ?! usw.
> 
> Aber Leute : Es wird doch nicht gleich umgesetzt !



Allein die Tatsache dass Mythic mit dem Gedanken spielt, sowas als Zwischen-oder-wasweißich-Lösung zu implementieren (siehe auch "vorübergehende" Festungscaps)... das gibt mir doch sehr zu denken und wirkt arg hilflos.


----------



## Bam Margera (29. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Wie so eine Schaafsherde -,- Mythic is die Schaafsherde



nur mal so am rande:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schaaf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hausschaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (29. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Für viele Leute, mich eingeschlossen, ist beides schlicht inakzeptabel. In beiden Fällen ist das Spiel sein Geld nicht mehr wert.
> Was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich aus dem Kampf geportet werde? Mich dem tollen PVE-Content zuwenden? LOL!
> 
> Sowas kann einfach nicht sein. Da können ersatzweise von mir aus auch die Server abschmieren. Weil so ein Rotz werde ich mir eh nicht antun.



dann spiels nicht, dein platz könnte dann meiner sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (29. April 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PPS: Fürchterliche Rechtschreibung in dem Post... aber keine Lust alles zu korrigieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach der Text is doch in Ordnung bei dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann deinen Standpunkt vom gernevt sein aufgrund der Panikmache nachvollziehen, bin aber dennoch der Meinung das du mit massiven Druck eher was erreichst als auf die Erlösung zu warten oder? Also ich will damit sagen das sich manche Entwickler gerne erstmal bitten lassen und gerade die von EA (hierbei sei Mythic ausgeklammert) sind da absolute Spezies drin, im Bitten lassen.

@ Bam Margera

Sorry, ja das heißt dann eindeutig Schaf mit einem A. Ich hatte gedacht Schaaf, weil das A lang gesprochen wird und ich echt oft durcheinander komme mit den Sprachen und Dialekten im Bekanntenkreis.^^Und manchmal bin ich dann ziemlich verwirrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> dann spiels nicht, dein platz könnte dann meiner sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Werde ich auch nicht mehr machen, falls das so eingeführt wird. Meinen Platz wirst du aber nicht ersetzen können, da du bestimmt nicht fähig genug bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (30. April 2009)

@Manick:

Ich brech ja, ab du kommst aus Viernheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Psychopatrix (30. April 2009)

Hallo Liebe WAR Community

Als WOW-Spieler der WAR nur mal angetestet hat intressiere ich mich für das "Wind of Change" system.
konkret = wie isses den mit Massenschlachten ? weil bei WOW leuft 1k winter mittlerweilen gut, deshalb nähme mich wunder wieviele leute den bei so einer Schlacht in WAR überhaupt teilnehmen. und wie lange dies flüssig leuft :-)

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Psychopatrix


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Definitiv lagfrei läuft 1k winter mit ~160 Leuten (/1 "2. Raid voll" und keinen Buff für eine unterlegene Seite lässt auf 80 Leute auf der anderen Seite schließen).
Wieviele es in WAR ungefähr sind muss dir aber jemand anderes sagen.


----------



## genitur (30. April 2009)

das erinenrt mich irgendwie zum teil an hellgate: london .... super viel potenzial, aber leider verhaun.... ich hatte eig überlegt vlt wieder einzusteigen, aber neeeeee das lass ich mal doch lieber^^


----------



## Pymonte (30. April 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe WAR Community
> 
> Als WOW-Spieler der WAR nur mal angetestet hat intressiere ich mich für das "Wind of Change" system.
> konkret = wie isses den mit Massenschlachten ? weil bei WOW leuft 1k winter mittlerweilen gut, deshalb nähme mich wunder wieviele leute den bei so einer Schlacht in WAR überhaupt teilnehmen. und wie lange dies flüssig leuft :-)
> ...



hm, also zwischen 200 und 600 Leute spielen durchschnittlich um die Kampagnen. Kommt natürlich auf Uhrzeit und Tag an. Lag/Ruckelfreifrei gehts bei mir bis ca 4 WBs pro Seite bei max Details, wenn ich die dann noch auf "normale Settings" herunterstelle, komm ich auf bis zu 8-10 WBs pro Seite, ohne das es ruckelt. Daher ist es mir auch immer unverständlich, warum sich alle Leute so aufregen^^ Und nein, ich hab nicht den super neusten high-End PC.

PS: Hab letztens mal wieder 1k Winter gespielt, weil ich danach für nen Kumpel geraidet hab, dessen PC ned ging. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, so voll wird 1k Winter eigentlich nie. Aufjedenfall auf Perenolde nicht und auf "Ultra" ruckelt das Spiel schon ganz schön übel, wobei das überall der Fall ist. Hätt ich bei der alten Grafik von WoW gar ned erwartet, das die meinen PC so in die Knie zwingt. Also mal en bissel an den Reglnern rum gestellt, bis auf Schatten und Auflösung hatte nix wirklich maxgäbliche Veränderungen der FPS. Schatten ist jedoch echt ein Witz... naja, ist hier nicht das Thema. Mit den Schlachten von WAR sind die Geplänkel von 1k WInter jedoch lange nicht zu vergleichen. das enzige was angenehm ist, sind die frei steuerbaren Kriegsmaschinen und ich frag mich bis heute, warum Mythic dies nicht aus DAoC übernommen hat.


----------



## Skathloc (30. April 2009)

Naja, Burgraids laufen manchmal bei 2 WB also 48 Mann schon nicht mehr flüssig. Manchmal geht das ganze aber auch mit mehr Leuten flüssig. Ist Glückspiel wie sehr das ruckelt.
Meistens sind es zur Zeit auf Erengrad etwa 100 Angreifer oder mehr und so etwa 48Deffer. Während sie auf die Burgtore einprügeln läuft es noch einigermaßen flüssig. Zwar nicht so gut wie sonst aber es ist spielbar(~20fps). Wenn die Angreifer dann aber auf der Treppe zum Lordraum hochrennen, fängt es an ziemlich hässlich zu ruckeln (~3fps). Dürfte an der Kollisionsabfrage liegen, die muss bei 100+ Leuten auf kleinstem Raum halt doch enorm viel rechnen.

Offene Schlachten laufen bei gleicher Teilnehmerzahl aber besser da das Nadelöhr (Treppe) nicht vorhanden ist. 
Da hab ich bei 46 Mann pro Seite noch einigermaßen spielbare Verhältnisse, wenn sich nicht alle auf engstem Raum prügeln (auch so um die 20fps). wenns mehr werden geht die Performance etwas nach unten bis so auf 15fps. 
Wenn sich alle in engstem Raum bekämpfen greift wieder die Kollisionsabfrage und zieht die Performance in das dritte Untergeschoss.

Lags hab ich als Melee eher selten, nur bei großen Raids und in der Hauptstadt, aber da is das normal^^

@Über mir: Was ich so mitbekomme, liegt ein Teil der Performanceprobleme am Clienten selber und an den Hardwarekomponenten. Dabei gehts aber nicht um die Leistung sondern um das miteinander harmonieren und die effektive Nutzung durch den Clienten. 
Neustarten des Clienten vor großen Schlachten soll auch helfen, da der Speicher wohl nicht immer wieder freigegeben wird und dann irgendwann die Festplatte herhalten muss.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (30. April 2009)

Es geht ja nicht direkt um Ruckler, sondern um Lags. Diese werden meistens von Server ausgelöst, wenn zu viele Leute auf einem Punkt sind und deshalb viel berechnet und an Daten verschickt werden muss(Kollisionsabfrage z.B.). Bei mir geht es immer ganz gut, wenn  nicht mehr als ca. 300 Leute auf einem Punkt zergen. Ruckelt zwar nicht, aber fähigkeiten brauchen teilweise sehr lange(lag halt).
Wir hatten letztens auf Grund von lags eine Festungsschlacht von normelerweise 1 Stunde(gibt nen Timer dafür) auf knapp 2 1/2 Stunden gestreckt. Danach ist der Server abgeschmiert.

Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass die das bald auch noch besser hinkriegen, ohne Wind of Change(was ja eh schon verworfen wurde)

CYA on teh Battlefield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (30. April 2009)

Nein, das meiste was ihr für Lags haltet sind Ruckler.

Sobald die FPS runtergeht hat das mit dem Server wenig zu tun, sondern mit eurem Clienten, euer Rechner kommt schlicht und einfach nicht mehr mit.

Wie oft ich diesen Irrtum schon gelesen habe...Lags und "Ruckler" sind 2 Paar Stiefel, zu 95% werden aber "Ruckler" ebenfalls auf den Server geschoben.

Wobei es auch öfter Lags gibt, was du oben beschrieben hast werden wohl schon lags sein.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (30. April 2009)

Also wenn ich mit konstanten 30 FPS durch die gegend laufe werden das wohl keine Ruckler sein. 
Sag ja nicht, dass an lags/rucklern immer der Server schuld ist, aber wenn du und alle 200 anderen Spieler im gebiet eine verzögerung von 10 sekunden haben, dann ist das auf jeden fall der server, oder alle haben den gleichen I-Net anbieter, der grade deutschlandweit(oder auch in nachbarländern) probleme hat.

Naja, solange Wind of Change nicht mehr kommt, ist erstmal alles ok für mich. Das problem mit der Server-/Client-Performance kriegen die auch noch irgendwie hin *hoff*


----------



## Makalvian (30. April 2009)

Also im grunde genommen finde ich das System garnicht so schlecht, wenn es für die beiden Fraktionen ein fest gelegtes Kontigent in den vorherigen Tierzonen zur Festung geben würde,
gehen wir von einfach 100 mann pro Seite aus... 
Das bedeutet für mich es würden sich die Kämpfe auf mehere Gebiete verteilen und so würde ein Schritt gegen das Kreisraiden unternommen. 
Die einzigste Frage die ich mir imo stelle, ist wie weit diese System wenn es greift, die wenn es eine unterlegene Seite gibt mit weniger Spielern diese berücksichtigt.
Und ob es z.b. gerade bei Klassen die immer angegriffen sind wie sämtliche meeles und tanks diese bevorzugt , sodass z.b. die Schlachten einfach gesagt nach dem Wind of Change eintritt nur noch Caster übrigbleiben, die weit genug hinten stehen. 
Oder ob sich z.b. eine Sorc/Bw durch ihre eigenen Verbrennungen selbst unschädliche machen würde, also dadruch aus dem Gebiet fliegen würden.
Das die Spieler die als Leiche leigen bleiben rausgeportet werden, halte ich für verständlich man merkt es oft genug bei Festungsangriffen, dass ein Teil liegenbleibt um nachher nicht wegen dem cap wieder zurückgeprotet zu werden.
Ich denke es geht vielen Spielern im grunde genommen um eine schönes Spielerlebniss und damit verbinde ich gerade einen "sauberen Spielverlauf" ohne lags , ruckel etc.... oder wie immer man es nennen will
Genauso denke ich aber das man der Masse einen Regel vors Kreisraiden schieben sollte, dass dies nicht nicht im Sinn des Spieles leigt kann man sich ja denken.


----------



## Skathloc (30. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nein, das meiste was ihr für Lags haltet sind Ruckler.
> 
> Sobald die FPS runtergeht hat das mit dem Server wenig zu tun, sondern mit eurem Clienten, euer Rechner kommt schlicht und einfach nicht mehr mit.
> 
> ...



Naja wenn man immer an exakt der gleichen Stelle FPS-Einbrüche hat auf 3-5fps (Festung/Burg) obwohl der Rechner eigentlich kaum was rechnen muss (man steht direkt an der wand im höchsten stockwerk und schaut in die Wand. Bewegen tut sich nichts, fähigkeiten benutzt man keine etc). Ich bin der meinung das die Ruckler daher kommen das der Client auf Antwort vom Server wartet anstatt das Bild zumindest flüssig wieder neu darzustellen, während er wartet. Ich kenn mich mit der Materie nur grob aus. 
Aber die Ruckler liegen bei mir bestimmt nicht an der Hardware, höchstens an der 6 Monate alten Windoof installation.


----------



## Krawuzi (30. April 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> @Krawuzi:
> 
> Darf ich in *deinem* Forum nicht posten?


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Mit dem Game aufhören aber dann von "draußen" reinmotzen ist einfach nur zu ignorieren!


----------



## Ascían (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Definitiv lagfrei läuft 1k winter mit ~160 Leuten (/1 "2. Raid voll" und keinen Buff für eine unterlegene Seite lässt auf 80 Leute auf der anderen Seite schließen).
> Wieviele es in WAR ungefähr sind muss dir aber jemand anderes sagen.



Auf Erengrad tummeln sich auch mal gerne 500+ Spieler in einer RvR-Zone. Das ist aber dann nahe an unspielbar.


----------



## Kairon26 (30. April 2009)

Die Idee, was ändern zu wollen ist ja schön und gut.. Jedoch darf dieses System nicht "Standard" werden..
Die Server-Performance muss hald gesichert sein.

Doch muss ich ehrlich sagen, WAR ist sicher auf dem richtigen Wege.

So schönen Abend euch und geniesst das Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (30. April 2009)

also das ist schon mehr wie dreist!

Nur weil Mythic es nicht hinbekommt nen vernünftigen webcode zu
programieren sollen wir spieler sollche sachen akzeptieren und auchnoch dafür zahlen?

Ich lieg gerade unterm tisch vor lachen und frag mich warum zur Hölle ich eigentlich nicht weine aber
wenn man´s von ausen betrachtet ists iwie lustig!


----------



## HGVermillion (30. April 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch entschieden, mein 6 Monate Abo läuft aus, und da Mythic mit der ankündigung des Chaoswindes schon Quasi zugegeben hat das sie in nächsten zeit keine brauchbare lösung gegen die Performance haben außer die Anzahl der Spieler zu verringern lass ich es erstmal eingemottet, und probier Herr der Ringe aus.

Aber ab und zu werde ich schonmal wieder reinschauen ob sich was getan hat, das Spiel hats verdient gespielt zu werden, aber nicht bei der Performance im  RvR :/


----------



## infinity85 (30. April 2009)

intressant. erst werden server zusammen gelegt um größere schlachten und mehr aktivität zu fördern und jetzt portet man die leute raus weil große schlachten stabil nicht umsetzbar sind.  hätte nicht gedacht das nach flagship und funcom noch andere entwickler so blöd sind und gute spiele mit vollgas gegen die wand fahren. ist schade um die spieler aber die abo zahlen werden mythic wohl bald klar machen was sie mit dem derzeitigen kurs erreichen.


----------



## Miracolax (30. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> dann spiels nicht, dein platz könnte dann meiner sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn's so weitergeht darfst du sogar viel mehr als nur einen freien Platz besetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glycerion (30. April 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1680909' date='29.04.2009, 08:17']
> Geht ins Forum und schreibt da rein. Habe gestern mit nem GM gesprochen wegen den Keep Exploits und sind auch auf das Thema gekommen. Er meinte dass schon sehr viele negative Kommentare zu Wind of Change drin sind und wenn es noch mehr werden wird das System überhaupt nicht implementiert in der aktuelen Form.



Der Meinung bin ich auch, schreibt dort euren Protest rein. Ich bin an sich nicht so der Schreiber, aber um dies zu verhindern, war selbst ich gewillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Also GOGO!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (30. April 2009)

Ihr habt aber schon mitbekommen, dass das Thema "Wind of Change" seitens Mythic/GOA mittlerweile wieder ad acta gelegt worden ist?
Falls nicht, hier zum nachlesen:

http://www.buffed.de/news/10047/warhammer-...-wind-of-change


----------



## Kalyptus (30. April 2009)

Denen fällt bestimmt was neues Dummes ein.


----------



## Azddel (1. Mai 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Denen fällt bestimmt was neues Dummes ein.



Na dann ... ist die Welt ja weiterhin in Ordnung.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Mai 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Na dann ... ist die Welt ja weiterhin in Ordnung.



Nein, in Zerstörung... (flachwitz)


----------

